# any last words?



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

sooooooo I think i've been convinced to go ahead and buy the FN 142. Other than the bar spacing being too big, and having to hardware cloth it I haven't heard any other problems that are relevant to me. 

*MY PLAN*
I will have 7 rats total when the rest of the babies leave! The girls are going to be put into the ferret nation until the boys are all through with their procedure, and in the meantime they are going to stay in my coast cages mansion (only two boys) They will all be housed together after the three week neuter period and proper introductions are made. soooo i'll have 7 rats in a house big enough for 12 (nearly double the room!) 

This is your last chance to convince me *NOT TO BUY* the FN! It's a bit pricey but any cage big enough will cost nearly as much, and won't have the ease of cleaning and it will have the same bar spacing issues. unless any of you know of a *BETTER CAGE! * 

so please *speak now* (before i spend160$) *or forever hold your piece!!! * :wink:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

In my opinion, there's no better cage than the Ferret Nation, and I'm quite the cage ho so take my word for it! I have two FNs that I converted into a massive double-wide monster of a cage for my 13 rats, and I absolutely adore it. FNs are the easiest cages to clean, decorate, and you can't find anything bigger or better for the money!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

***MY *NEW* PLAN***

Well I was planning on keeping 5 of the babies but I began to think about it, and I talked it over with my boyfriend Dan. We decided it would be better to keep 3 babies, which means 5 rats total. I'm pretty sad about it, and I've gotten attached to all of them but I think the ratties would get more attention if there were a few less, and it might be easier to keep dan's allergies in check (he wasn't allergic as a child but he clearly is now). This is going to be really hard but I think it's for the best. 

about the cage now. I am thinking of downgrading to the FN 141 (or whatchamacallit) leaving 5 rats in a cage for 6! It's ultimately less room so i'm not too sure, and I think the price difference isn't too bad. soooo let me know what you think. 

Also if you know of a better cage than FN for ***5*** ratties let me know but I have a feeling it's FN all the way!


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My rats would always slip through the bars of my FN, being why I made my own cage.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd say still go with the bigger FN. Just because you never know when an extra level might come in handy and more room to run is always better! I can't really think of a better cage, unless you custom built something, which would take time and still not come out as good. Though I don't actually own one, they seem to be absolutely the best cage you can buy for a relatively low price.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i agree, larger cage, as you were nearly gonna get it anyway, i think get the biggest you can afford (and house!). you can't predict the future and you never know when you might end up with another!

we want the FN in England....dammit!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that it's official! I ordered the FN 142 today, and it should be here in 6-8 business days! 

I bought it from ferret.com, and it was about 155.00$ + 6.99$ shipping.

I found another FN on ebay for 130 but they were going to hit me with a 50$ shipping fee! 

I will post pictures when I have it all set up for the ratties!


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

I so want a ferret nation cage but they only do the FN 142 and the add on cages here in the UK, and they are SO expensive :-( I would like one of the FN 141's cos I only have 2 rats but you can't get them here and I can't afford a new cage anyway, oh well maybe in the future. Anyway good luck with your new cage, I'm sure your ratties will love it, they are very lucky!!!


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm actually going to put my four in the ferret nation I have when they become full grown. Otherwise they slip out.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I missed this post till now... I believe there is going to be a RAT Nation made by Midwest. Of course with smaller bar spacing and maybe more difference. I think it may be out by the fall....


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I contacted Midwest last week about the rumored Rat Nation, since I'm considering a FN but would have to modify it for my girls, and I was told they haven't reached a decision regarding a "Rat Nation" at this time.


----------

